# I mix both languages when I am communicating with a friend



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is the Finnish word to use when I want to say that I use two languages (let's say English and Finnish) when I am communicating with my friend?

My dictionary says sekaisin, sekakoosteinen, sekalainen, sekatyyppinen, but couldn't tell which one suits.

Maybe,

"Minä käytän englantia ja suomea ystäväni kanssa sekalaista." (?)


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Puhun joskus haluamattani englantia silloin, kun puhun suomea.
Sekoitan joskus puhuessa englannin ja suomen kielen sanoja huomaamattani .
Joskus on tapana vahingossa lisätä puheeseeni englannin kielen sanoja.

These are the ways I'd come up with.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

An easy way is to say simply: Puhun ystäväni kanssa suomea ja englantia sekaisin.

HTH
S


----------



## sakvaka

Vitalore said:


> Puhun joskus haluamattani englantia silloin, kun puhun suomea.
> Sekoitan joskus puhuessani englannin ja suomen kielen sanoja ilman, että huomaan sitä .
> Joskus minulla on tapana vahingossa lisätä puheeseeni englannin kielen sanoja.
> 
> These are the ways I'd come up with.



Some corrections.


----------



## Hakro

Minusta _"Sekoitan joskus puhuessani englannin ja suomen kielen sanoja huomaamattani"_ on sujuvampaa suomea kuin _"... ilman, että huomaan sitä"_. Tietenkin tämä on makuasia, sillä molemmat ovat kieliopillisesti oikein. Kolmas vaihtoehto olisi _"... huomaamatta sitä"_.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

Hakro said:


> Minusta _"Sekoitan joskus puhuessani englannin ja suomen kielen sanoja huomaamattani"_ on sujuvampaa suomea kuin _"... ilman, että huomaan sitä"_. Tietenkin tämä on makuasia, sillä molemmat ovat kieliopillisesti oikein. Kolmas vaihtoehto olisi _"... huomaamatta sitä"_.



Sakvaka taitaa vastustaa possessivisuffiksien lisäämistä -matta-loppuisiin sanoihin.


----------



## sakvaka

Vitalore said:


> Sakvaka taitaa vastustaa possessivisuffiksien lisäämistä -matta-loppuisiin sanoihin.



En lainkaan. Virkkeessä oli jo yksi ni-loppuinen lauseenvastike (tai siihen rinnastettava rakenne), joten toisen lisääminen oli minun silmilleni liian tautologinen vaihtoehto.


----------

